# Heeling On A Loose Leash. . .



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lush teaches a visiting JRT/whippet mix how it is done:
















and then. . .


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

TOO cute!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The little visitor is a rescue who had her toes cut off with wire cutters- poor thing. You could never tell by her 'tude though.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG, Jill, how gruesome. So heartening to know it hasn't impacted her outlook. I'm sure she's in 7th heaven with your crew. BTW, is the red leash biothane?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

That second picture is priceless.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Way too cute.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

love the pics, and some people just don't deserve to live


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

that's TOO funny. so adorable


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love these pictures, so adorable. Poor pup having her toes cut off, that's horrible, so glad it didn't affect her spirit.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Adorable shots!


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

Love the photos!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful shots


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Great Pic's! Horrible Human...I'll hold 'em...you cut their...off!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Lush is growing up fast...! 

Beautiful! 

My stomach is feeling sick about what happened to the little guy.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

So adorable! I love the second picture.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Beautiful pictures, as usual! 

But I just can't believe what some people can do...it blows me away.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Miss Lush now earns her kibble teaching lesson plans! 
Such a doll


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Miss Lush is a great doggie trainer! Thanks for taking care of the pup, Jill.


----------

